# phasing tranformr



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,Don.Tnx for the reply. Using two transformers,one for the train [cw80],one for accessories[cw40]. I want the crossing gate to operate when the train approaches and close when the train passes.So you connect the grounds of both trannys together. You isolate a section of track ,either outside rail or inside rail[using three rail track]. You hook your hot wire from your master to the middle rail.Your black wire is hooked to your unisolated section of track. your gate is hooked to the ground of your isolated section.The hot side of your gate is hooked to your red side[hot] side of your slave tranny.
If your transformers is not phased using the spark test ,you turn over the electric plug on one of them. I can`t do that as my receptacles are set to plug in only one way[big and little prong.

Hope this makes sense. I asked a certified electrician and he didn`t know how to phase transformers.Said he`d have to look it up .So much for knowledge or a piece of paper.

Many thanks for the reply,Everett..What the heck am I missing??


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds right Sanepilot, you did insulate the isolated rail, right? If the transformers are newer then the polarized plugs should put them in phase.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*phasing*

Tnx,sjm.. Yes,my track is insulated. My train will run over to the block and quit,and I can pull it thru and it will go again.I have used blocks on my Ho using 4 transformers and everything worked.[Tnx to the forum] Oh,yeah,I`ll get it. I worked on it three hours today. About five hrs tomorrow and by golly, this weekend if necessary.

I`m like a dog with a bone,He keeps chewing on it till he gets it eat.

question-If I grind down the large plug to match the small one,won`t hurt anything will it?

Tnx and have a good rest of the week. Sanepilot


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sanepilot, it should look something like this, forgive the crude drawing. And Yea you could grind down the plug, but I think something else is wrong. If the transformers were out of phase I figure it wouldn't run at all and create a short right away(but I'm not sure). Hope this helps, if not, I'll think about it in the am!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would seem to me that what matters in phasing is they match at
the point where the connection is
made. Since you cannot flip the 120 v plugs, simply reverse
the wires coming from the accessories terminals (or track, whichever you
are using) Reverse only one of the transformers, not both. 

Don


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*phasing trannys*

Hi,all..Got problems fixed this morning.Piece of track wasn`t making full contact for some reason. Put both transformers on same receptile. Everything good to go. Run into same problem a few years back on a house tlr wiring job. He forgot to tighten his connections in the electric box. The meter showed 110 volts but nothing would work. Had a time with that one,also

The best,sanepilot..Whatta life,don`t we have fun,:appl:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to here, I didn't think it was the phasing . Dons way way easier! I really have to get more sleep.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,sjm..I agree with you,I have to get more of everything including sleep. More train time especially. Gotta go,times flies.

Have a good week,sanepilot


----------

